
Ask HN: How would you start marketing your new service? - s-stude
Let&#x27;s say you have built a service and you need to market it now. What would be first steps?<p>Any examples of similar cases would be very appreciated.
======
Huhty
If you're still in development and you don't have a pre-launch page up
collecting emails (and explaining the upcoming service/product), you should do
that ASAP.

Spend at least 30% of your time getting people to this page (social media,
blogging, etc.)

After you launch, you keep the email list growing as best you can by blogging
(and promoting those posts anywhere you can), networking,, and trying new
things that may or may not work. Find things unique to your business that work
well in finding new audience and "double down" on those tactics.

------
drewjaja
Like what the others said, who are your target customers? Where can you market
to them directly? Do they hang out on instagram, twitter, facebook, particular
subreddits? Find social influencers who have audiences that will benefit from
your product.

------
nanospeck
Here is a quick way. Who are your target customers? What would they tweet?
What hashtag would they follow? Look for for people who tweet about it in
twitter and try to engage in conversation with them.

------
tedmiston
Who are your customers? Or ideal customer personas? That's a great place to
start as I think implementation varies heavily.

